# Need help choosing - Boot Foot vs. Stocking Foot Waders?



## Tess

Any preferences which is better. I have only used boot foot neoprene waders and getting tired of wet feet after 3 seasons. I use them for stream trout in spring/summer and also for trapping in the winter/spring, with some ducks also in the fall. They just don't seam to last. I have tries several brands (cabelas, hodgeman) my current ones I got at Franks in Linwood. I think they are DucksUnlimited brand. I have sealed them many times. Any suggestions on what to go with ?????


----------



## REG

When putting waders through tough service, such as busting brush, trudging through thorns and sticks, most waders don't stand up.
Neoprenes, while useful during cold temps, become very hot when you start walking around and/or in more temperate conditions.

If you are looking for tough, perhaps a pair of spandura coated neos for cold weather, or good old traditional waders work well (Boy do I miss Red Ball Brawlers).

As far as boot foot vs stocking foot, in general boot foots are warmer, but stocking foot with a good wading boot is superior for moving around.

Choices, choices, but not a stand alone superior one in the bunch.


----------



## Shupac

Stockingfoots' big advantage is being able to turn them inside out so the insides can dry quicker, probably extending the life of the waders and certainly sparing you wet legs over the course of a longer trip. That and you're less likely to have those experiences where you take a step out of the mud and your foot comes with you but the boot stays in the mud, leading to a face plant.


----------



## ESOX

Bootfoot are easier to put on and off, but aren't good of you cover a lot of water, or especially if you hike a lot out of the water.


----------



## fishinDon

ESOX said:


> Bootfoot are easier to put on and off, but aren't good of you cover a lot of water, or especially if you hike a lot out of the water.





I hike a lot, for that, it's stocking foot and a good wading boot all the way! 

If you're a duck hunter and you spend a lot of time sitting still in cold weather, I'd do just the opposite though cause the boot foots are warmer. Depends what you need them for. I actually have a couple pairs, one for warm and one for cold.

Either way, I would not spend a ton of money because in my experience all waders are gonna leak before too long, might as well buy something you can replace without breaking the bank.

Don


----------



## aimus1

I'm with Don on all points. I'd also add that with boot foot waders, if you get a tear or a leak, you can replace waders only. or if you blow out a boot, you can replace boot only.


----------



## Tess

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## vano397

I'd go with stocking foot all the way, I use mine for both winter fishing, trapping, stream trout, I hike a lot, sit a lot, basically do everything, and as much as I hear that boot foots are warmer...I tend to disagree. make sure you have room for a heavy sock in the stocking foots, and they are still super comfortable in the summer and I have stood in the river for 6-8 hours in january and never gotten cold feet. Remember you have an aditional 5-9mm (depending on brand) neoprene insulated sock inside a boot, plus what you would wear anyhow. and for durability, buy good waders. I know it sucks spending a lot on waders, but simms and redington, and patagonia all have really good lifetime warranties and its super easy....long story short, instread of buying another pair of waders every couple years, you buy one once and never again!


----------



## steelslam

boot or stocking foot wadders. well i went with a pair of each. in the cold of winter i wear cabelas super mag 1600. there comfortable an you never get cold feet. in the warmer times i wear a stocking foot cabelas breathable. i'll never buy another pair of felt sole wadding boots ever. i walked the little man in april after bout 7'' of new snow an it sticks to the bottom of the boot. an if its below freezing the wet sole freezes from getting in an out of a boat which makes standing in a boat like standing on marbels. so i'll say i dont think there is the perfect wadder to work for every time your in wadders.


----------

